# anyone tried NTN step ins yet?



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

I tried it out a few weeks ago up at Loveland and I think it'll be the way to go in a few years. I thought it provided a great deal of lateral support and found the Scarpa boot to be rather comfortable.

The binding was kind of tricky to get into for the first time but I don't think that would be an issue with regular use. I also didn't get the binding to release, and I didn't try to either.

Matt


----------



## TINY (Apr 10, 2005)

A buddy I work with just got the set up, and is really amped about them. It has not seemed to be an issue popping in and out all day. I have really noticed the difference since I am still bending a knee to clip in, and it sucks. The release was a bit tricky at first, but he got it dialed in quickly. The piece of mind when out on routes with releasables is hard to overlook too. He has been blown away at the power to edge. If I have to listen to him much more, it could get expensive. I know I will have to put it on multiple pairs of skis. It definitely seems like they are on to something.

TINY


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

nice... i am pretty sold, but am waiting for the garmont boots to come out, and it is gonna be exspAnsive...but i think the boots are sold out right now anyhow.. and apparently 1 binding will do because you can switch the bindings pretty quick like with mounting plates... heres What TK noted:

:arrow: :arrow: 

Pro's 
*This is the biggest one here - you can apply edge pressure to the entire running surface of the ski much better than a traditional tele binding, almost like an alpine binding. This would be in comparison to a say a cranked Hammer Head in # 5 with preload which puts far more pressure on the tip of the ski than the tail. This is revolutionary for tele, even if BD can one up it at some point down the road, its still leaps and bounds ahead of what's out there.. 

*4 cartridges to adjust the pre load from as soft as old 3-pins, to almost locked down heels. Lots of room for adjustment

*Touring mode, 90% of the difference between a non-touring mode and touring mode bindings. Even skiing in warm wet snow that sticks to skins in NM in March-May I had less issues with NTN's than my 01's and if you blindfolded me I would have a hard time telling you which had a more efficient touring mode. 

*Adjustable Release

*I will take a good ski break over a leash any day, especially in the back country when worried about an avi pulling you into a slide because of a still connected ski.

*AT compatibility, great for people wanting one boot for both or looking to try tele skis. I think of someone like my girlfriend in this scenario. She could get the boots for her existing AT ski setup, then start trying tele once in a while without a 2nd pair of boots. Also skied the Crispi's in the Marker Dukes, that is a pretty versatile boot that skied alpine pretty well. 

*Quick change mounting plates, for those of us with quivers. One pair of bindings and multiple plates make it <1 minute to move the binding from ski to ski and around $50 MSRP. Much cheaper than $300/pair 01's/G3's ect. 

Con's
*Only two boots models on the market - if neither of them fit well, you are out of luck

*Tele skiers with poor form and who weight their downhill legs are going to have issues adjusting. Long run it will be good because they will learn better technique and weight the back foot with a better stance, but some will complain because they will struggle with their poor technique. 

*Reliability is still unproven, but looks quite bomber with lots of stainless steel and 150 grams over the R8. I would take this binding in the part any day over a G3.

*Not backwards compatible with old bindings (with cheap extra mounting plates, this is less of an issue) 

*Only works for size 26.5 and up, excludes all the beautiful, small footed people out there. 


So in summary, I am sold on NTN if I can get some boots that fit good, I will happily convert my quiver to NTN next year (pro form by chance? . It tours just as good as my 01's, but it has such good edge hold that I thought made groomers fun even on noodle powder skis (and I'm not a groomer fan). Plus the safety of having a release in the back country and it weighs the same as my current set up. I also loved the extra mounting plates and ease of moving it from ski to ski cheaply and quickly. I really thought it sucked going back to regular bindings, but want a bigger boot than the Scarpa. 
---End Quote---

Thanks for the beta Tim! :shock:


----------



## TINY (Apr 10, 2005)

That all sounds good. Do you think Garmont will base the boot on the Endorphine? My buddy went with Crispi because there was no joy with Scarpa. They were out. I hope Garmont uses the Endo to base the new boot on, but with all the balls they can put into it. I am big enough that I tend to turn most boots into Chuck Taylors. Good Luck.

By the way...it's dumpin'.

TINY


----------

